

Smart/lossless compression algorithm for repeating data structures - pault
https://github.com/YoavGivati/Givati-Compression

======
willvarfar
A fun project.

In real life, use snappy <http://code.google.com/p/snappy/>

~~~
przemoc
Or LZ4. <http://code.google.com/p/lz4/>
[http://fastcompression.blogspot.com/2011/05/lz4-explained.ht...](http://fastcompression.blogspot.com/2011/05/lz4-explained.html)

Atm snappy seems a bit more mature, though.

